# Produktkey bei XP/2000 nachträglich ändern



## thomass5 (1 November 2007)

Hallo,
wie ändere ich eigentlich den ProduktKey bei XP / 2000 nachträglich?
Hintergrund: Ein Ersatzrechner wird nachträglich per 1:1 Festplattenkopie eingerichtet und soll seinen eigenen Produktkey von XP oder 2000 erhalten. Der Ursprüngliche Rechner ist schon aktiviert.Ohne Aktivierung wäre es kein Problem. Ich hab aber keine Lust, den Rechner komplett neu aufzusetzen.
Thomas


----------



## vollmi (1 November 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie ändere ich eigentlich den ProduktKey bei XP / 2000 nachträglich?



Wozu ändern? Was für ein Key der Rechner hat ist doch völlig irelevant.

mfG René


----------



## thomass5 (1 November 2007)

Hallo, 
der lieben Ordnung halber auf Wunsch des Cheffes.
"Es soll Ordnung bei den Lizenzen herschen"
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (1 November 2007)

Ach ja nochetwas, kann ich eine feste IP in Abhängigkeit der Benutzerkonten vergeben?

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2007)

es gab da mal ein "tool" namens keychanger ... einfach mal googlen ...


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2007)

und für die ip-geschichte würd ich es mit IP changer versuchen ... autostart für den jeweiligen benutzer


----------



## vollmi (1 November 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der lieben Ordnung halber auf Wunsch des Cheffes.
> "Es soll Ordnung bei den Lizenzen herschen"
> Thomas



Okay ich hab da was in meinen Notizen gefunden.



> 1. Gehe in den Registrierungs-Editor, indem Du auf "Start" -> "Ausführen" gehst und dort "regedit" eingibst und bestätige anschließend mit "OK".
> 
> 2. Folge dem Pfad im linken Teil des Registrierungsfensters, das durch Punkt 1 erschienen ist:
> "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" > "Software" > "Microsoft" > "WindowsNT" > "Current Version" > "WPAEvents"
> ...


Damit kannst du den Key ändern.

Achja die IP an einen Benutzer binden geht meinen Wissens nur indem du pro benutzer eine Batch im Autostart hinterlegst die der Netzwerkverbindung eine IP fest einstellt.

z.B. so.

```
netsh interface ip set address name="LAN-Verbindung" source=static addr=192.168.1.2 mask=255.255.255.0
```
mfG René


----------



## thomass5 (1 November 2007)

Danke!
Ich werde morgen mal das ganze testen.
Thomas


----------



## PhilippL (2 November 2007)

Hallo,

das mit der Registry funktioniert zwar ist aber nicht ganz so toll...
Es gibt von Microsoft dafür ein Tool... findet sich auf jeder Windows XP CD.
Es gibt dort einen Ordner der heißt Support oder Tools (bin mir nicht ganz sicher und hab leider im Augenblick keine CD da) in diesem Ordner gibts eine Datei die heißt deploy (Ist so eine Archivdatei von Windows).
Diese einfach in einen Ordner kopieren und mit rechts-Klick extrahieren.
Dort gibt es eine Datei Namens Sysprep... diese ausführen und dann auf Neu versiegeln oder System versiegeln gehen...
Der PC startet dann neu und man wird beim Startbildschirm von Windows gebeten einen neuen Productkey einzugeben.

Meines erachtens nach die schnellste und einfachste Möglichkeit.

Gruß

Philipp


----------

